# What do you use to slice layers in your cake?



## FairhopeFabulous (Jan 7, 2010)

What do you think is the best way to slice layers in a cake? I am thinking of buying a cake leveler but wasn't sure if other people had an easy time using these or not.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Selkie (Jan 7, 2010)

Two 2x4" pieces of wood (or whatever thickness you want your layers to be.) A 2x4 is 1-3/4" thick. One of these on either side of a newly baked cake will act as a guide in slicing to that thickness using a long blade knife spanning the two boards, and then slicing across the cake. They can usually be acquired for free from some building supply house (Home Depot) scrap pile... just ask and I'm sure someone will help you.


----------



## FairhopeFabulous (Jan 7, 2010)

That is a great idea! Thank you!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2010)

I have one of these and it works great.  the height is adjustable.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 7, 2010)

I do what Sara Moulton showed on one of her shows. Just get to eye level with the cake layer (takes a bit of bending) then use a serrated knife and slice away. Works for me.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 7, 2010)

Dental floss


----------



## msmofet (Jan 7, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Dental floss


2- 2x4's or something else for equal height on both sides of the layer and dental floss to cut would do the job well!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 7, 2010)

A guitar string.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 7, 2010)

You don't need anything for a level.  Once you get the floss imbedded in the cake, just pull straight across. It stays even.


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2010)

I just eyeball it and use a long serrated knife. 

June, when you use the dental floss do you need to cut a notch or anything or just go for it? (And don't laugh here!) Is it ok to use either waxed or unwaxed?


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 7, 2010)

No minty dental floss, Im sure.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 8, 2010)

Alix said:


> I just eyeball it and use a long serrated knife.
> 
> June, when you use the dental floss do you need to cut a notch or anything or just go for it? (And don't laugh here!) Is it ok to use either waxed or unwaxed?


 
Rose Levy Beranbaum got me started with the dental floss. My serrated knife is not long enough.

I use waxed, because that is what I keep on hand. I just decide where I want to make the slice(s) and then go for it. It always comes out even.


----------



## merstar (Jan 8, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> A guitar string.



That is a freakin' great idea!


----------



## bakechef (Jan 8, 2010)

I freehand with a large bread knife.  Here is how I do it.

Take the bread knife and score all around the cake where you want the cut to happen, keep turning the cake following the score mark letting the knife slowly work its way through the cake without pushing the knife too much, it will eventually make its way all the way through.

Another way is to make the initial score mark and then with a long piece of dental floss or thin string, put it in the score mark, wrap around the cake, and pull the ends of the string in opposite directions.

The score mark helps with the string especially if your cake has a thick outer crust.


----------



## Alix (Jan 9, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> I use waxed, because that is what I keep on hand. I just decide where I want to make the slice(s) and then go for it. It always comes out even.



Okey dokey, gonna try it next time. Thanks June.


----------



## jasonr (Jan 30, 2010)

I measure with a ruler to the level I want to cut and insert toothpicks all around at that level. Then I use a serrated bread knife to cut around, removing the toothpicks as I cut using the holes as a guide. Then cut as best I can by hand.

It's not perfect, but it works better for me than string, or any other gadgets I've tried.


----------



## vagriller (Jan 30, 2010)

Bandsaw?


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 30, 2010)

I have used toothpicks to guide by placing them around the perimeter of the cake and then use heavy duty white thread.  It's always worked well for me.

~Kathleen


----------



## letscook (Jan 31, 2010)

I have purchased  dowel rods from the craft store - lay one on each side of the cake and then take waxed dental floss and run it down the sides of the cake on top the the rods-


----------

